# Aaron Rodgers and S scalers...



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

To the best of my knowledge, Aaron Rodgers has never seen an electric train. I mention this now so you can go to another thread if you're simply looking for the next celeb model railroader.

That said, I have an issue to discuss and I'd like to use Aaron as an example. Whether you like or hate him, you have to admit he's good at what he does. He's aware that he's as good as or better than all of his peers, something I think most would acknowledge. Aside from the belt-gesture, he rarely does anything to point that out, and I see the belt-thing as more of a ca-ching than an in-your-face. He doesn't walk over to the other team and say, "See? We're clearly better than you and you'll never be as good as us." He may know it, but has the class to not rub it in, you know? Maybe an occasional quip, but no knife-twisting.

A couple of years ago, there was no S scale section to this forum. Stillakid deserves the credit for suggesting we needed one, and TJ went to bat to get it for us. Both deserve our appreciation for their efforts. That said, there is one part I feel I was responsible for: I started the fight. 

You see, at that time, S scale was regarded as something sort of strange and at best, exotic. Guys would drift in, see there was no energy in the S scale segment and move on. I wanted people to stay, so I began trash-talking the O-gauge trains and stressed how much better the S scale stuff was...and, in general, S scale people. I thought it would instill some camaraderie among the S guys, some esprit de corps as a special group of model railroaders. I think it's fair to say it was successful. Incidentally, I chose to go after the O guys because O and HO were the largest groups we could go after and...well, HO is tiny. No one respects a bully, but if we went after the big guys....*L*

So, back to Aaron Rodgers and S scalers. Guys, you know you have the best equipment----AF is more accurate, easier to work on, and as men, we're far better endowed and better looking. BUT...I feel the need to discourage any personal confrontations with other members. I don't like it, and I'd like to ask you to respect my wishes in this matter. It's okay to sit back quietly and do the belt thing, but we're all part of the same league and the other gauges are welcome in our world. If they indulge in a little chain-jerking, let it pass: it's a complement, the little guys trying to be noticed by the big leaguers. Please refrain from stomping any other gauger's head---it's not necessary. Show your professionalism and let it slide off your shoulders like an inept lineman. We are the ones who provide the example, and welcoming the rest to our section of the forum is that example.

That said...there's one thing AF people notice, on this site, that none of the others see. Want to know what it is? DO YOU EVER SEE ANYONE TRYING TO SELL OR TRADE THEIR AF STUFF???? *LOL* I see a constant list of O gauge and HO stuff up for sale or trade, but you NEVER see anyone saying "Hey, I'm selling off Dad's old American Flyer stuff...." I think that speaks for itself. Once you have AF, your grandkids might have a shot at it, but forget anyone else!
Walk tall, be proud, and keep a cool head, please. We don't need to argue with or belittle anyone else. It's not their fault they can't play for the Packers.

Thank you,


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The KING OF S has spoken.

Len, you do remember when you were the only one here?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Well stated!:thumbsup:
:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We'll follow your lead.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you all. Ed, I do remember and it was the support of all the other scales/gauges that enabled us to have our own segment of MTF. That said, there's plenty of room for some interscale rivalry: there's nothing wrong with you guys envying us.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> That said, there's plenty of room for some interscale rivalry: there's nothing wrong with you guys envying us.


When I find a reason to envy you, I'll get right on it. :laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Ahhhh....that's right. You've never seen my purty face or chiselled physique. It led my son to refer to me as "Shamu, the love-god".


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> It led my son to refer to me as "Shamu, the love-god".


You're a whale? That explains a lot! :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Thank you all. Ed, I do remember and it was the support of all the other scales/gauges that enabled us to have our own segment of MTF. That said, there's plenty of room for some interscale rivalry: there's nothing wrong with you guys envying us.



Reckers,


Do you remember posting in the brand new S Forum?







And the only one that answered you was yourself.










I was surprised when you answered back.:laugh:

But did I say anything? 
Nope I just let you continue.


Now look at you........................KING OF S.:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You're a whale? That explains a lot! :laugh:




Actually, John, I'm just hung like one. That's pretty common for S scalers.:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

big ed said:


> Reckers,
> 
> 
> Do you remember posting in the brand new S Forum?
> ...




I DO remember that, Ed! It was the first intelligent conversation on MTF!!!!


----------

